# Mummy



## chubacabra (Jul 19, 2004)

I am doing an Egyptian theme this year, so I am going to dress up as a mummy. I just bought stilts from Noahbody so I am planning on be 7-8' tall, so I'll need long pant. I am at a loss for ideas on this costume so I wanted to see of anyone here had good ideas.

Thanks


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Chubacabra, I made a mummy costume using a pair of painter pants from Home Depot. If you take two pairs of pants, cut legs off of one and sew (or glue) them on the bottom of the whole pair, you can make them any length that you want. I used a gauze fabric that I coffee or tea stained and ripped into strips. It's easier to apply the strips on a flat surface than a round one, so cut the inside seams before sewing/glueing on the strips. Make sure you leave a 1/4" or 1/2" ragged edge on all the strips. Sew the seams back together and wash to make the edges of the strips fray. I did the same thing on a shirt, a pair of gloves from the dollar store that I cut the fingers out of and a hat. My old tennis shoes also got mummified. I attached a pic.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2007)

Skullin idea is a Great One, The fabric I think He Meant was Cheese Cloth and soak it in coffee dont rinse it out hang it in your shower or on your clothes line as is and let it dry that way it will age the cheese cloth.Than take it like he say and mke your out fit. see my picis of muumies I also wrot a "How-To in the tutorial area of this forum. Good Luck with your outfit Have fun !!!

Blinky's Mummies Take some potting soil and dirty it up a bit too !!! Try and criss cross the strips of cheese cloth when you are putting them on your outfits it will look more like a real mummy, the Egyptains cross crossed the fabric when they were wrapping their corpes.
You could even glue green potting moss to your out fit. and when you wrap your head take the time to do it right.have a little hair poke out too. if you want a crook and fail I used a xmas candy cane and gold ribbon and black electric tape wraped around to make the crook .and Gold fabric to make the Fail with a Curtain Fob at the end. 
I have the crook in storage and will have to dig it out, but have is a pic of the fail


----------



## chubacabra (Jul 19, 2004)

Good ideas
Got any suggestions for my face?


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2007)

There is a company called scream team that makes a awsome mummy mask that you can wear, but on my mummy I used the Living Skull masks. Scream Team mask Done up right this could be One heck of a Awsome mask. and the other mask I used On Shopie They dont make any more now that they came out with Version II but this one comes close  Version II Skull Mask


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

When I wear my mummy costume to work at The Costume Shop, I use Ben Nye make-up. I used a beige for the base tone, then I painted "strips" across my face with a light brown, kind of like I just got up from a 3,000 year wrap nap! Around my mouth and eyes I "aged" the skin with vertical lines coming from the edges of my lips and eyelids with a brown and purple. By pursing your lips and squinting your eyes you can see where your natural lines will be as you age. That's where you want to paint the lines. I know I have a picture of the make-up, somewhere. I'll have look for it.


----------



## chubacabra (Jul 19, 2004)

Cool, looks like I'll need to get some make up to play with


----------

